# Giant Rusty Gear of Doom!



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm beginning to populate my lab scene this week, and the first addition is a 7 foot rusty gear...of doom! :zombie:









It's made of scrap plywood (I would have used foam, but there's about 20 sheets of used plywood laying around). Base coat of grey, smeared on coat of brown tempra, then sea sponged/mottled brick red, terra cotta, dark orange, and metallic bronze acrylics.

I wanted it to be twice as big, but the garage is only so large...

Here's the plan for the whole scene, which should explain why it's only a partial gear (of doom):


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What a great prop!! You did an awesome job with that!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Great detail - I love your concept (of doom).


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's awesome MC!!! The rusty look is perfect too.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm impressed. And I like that size. It is not too overwhelming. Sometimes if you make something too big people actually won't even notice it. I give it a 10 and a smiley face.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Mr. C! I love the sketch of your planned scene.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The rusty wheel looks great and the sketch is totally adorable You should sign and date it, then save it for when you become famous and someone will pay big bucks for it


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice gear chicken, and again I love your sketches. Filled with halloween fun they are!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice rust effect


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with everyone! awesome concept drawing! can't wait to see it come to life! (or is that unlife?)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is an awesome gear of doom Mr C ... love the sketch too!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Filled with halloween fun they are!


DC=









Thanks everyone! I'm really happy to have gotten something off the to do list!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! That is going to be some scene!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Plywood, you're kidding! That wasn't made from metal??!! Fantastic job, I'm impressed.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, Mr_C!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wonderful job, very good rust effect.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet job on the paint


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice. Looks like metal to me. Nice piece.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The gear is cool. the sketch is even cooler.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome paint job.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work chicken, I can definitely see the gears a turnin.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

"I wanted it to be twice as big, but the garage is only so large..."


Spoken like a true haunter!

The gear rocks! Can't wait to see the rest of the scheme come together! That will be an awesome scene.:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Gotta say when I saw this I actually got giddy with excitement....too cool for words.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmm I can see the wheels in motion.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude this is great, looks perfect.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy realistic batman!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool gear and great paint job


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job, I to like the drawing also! I think you should add a few pages to it and some words. Doc Bones Mad Lab!!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!

What do you mean by adding pages and words, Watcher?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I think he means turn your sketch into the next big graphic novel!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ohhh....I'm a slow one


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I think he means turn your sketch into the next big graphic novel!


You got it!, but please scale it down to a comic for me. I don't have the patients for a novel.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It turned out fantastic!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see the whole scene come together!


----------

